# 04 350Z door speakers??



## backdraft9 (Oct 10, 2004)

in a perfect world, I'm hoping I can fit a pair of focal utopia or at least some 165ks in the door, but I notice that the depth of the door is not 100% condusive to car audio buffs....does anyone know if it's possible, and if so what if any modification am I looking at doing to make them fit? a distant third would probably be Alpine type X components but I'd really like to stick with focal. Thanks! :cheers: 

=Karl=


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I've heard that you can fit 3" deep speakers in those doors, but I'm not positive. If you can then you should be good to go

Have you ever heard the focals in a car? They're nice, but they're definitely not for everyone. I'm not a big fan of focal personally, the midbass is punchy but it lacks "umph", and the tweets feel like they're trying to rip your head off. That's just my opinion though, everyone's tastes are different.


----------

